# Creepy Toys



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)




----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Geez! who buy stuff like that for their kids? That ginger will give me nightmares!


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

LOL

i would never buy my kid this


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

hahaha I wouldnt buy any of them either!!! What other creepy toys have you guys seen.

I remember when I was in school I used to work at toys R Us and they had these twin dolls that looked super realistic and would speak and stuff. They had sensors in them that knew when the other one was not next to them so if you moved one to another isle they would ask where the other one is by saying wheres my sister / wheres my brother - freaked me out sooo much


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Thanks for that Stroods... I'm never going to sleep again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

OMG!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

??






??Remember this one...


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Ag NEE man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

haha I remember that one!!! Yikes! Scary stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

that one is from toystory @annemarievdh 

the head on the 4 metal legs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

This thread is

!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

I freaked out watching the move, my children handled it better then me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> that one is from toystory @annemarievdh
> 
> the head on the 4 metal legs



Jip jip, I had nightmairs because of that


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This thread is
> View attachment 1895
> !









like this?
??


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

LOL @Stroodlepuff 

good comeback

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggg!!!!!! Noooooo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ask you, wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!





PS what has been seen cannot be unseen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Oky guys, I have to go and shop for some b-day presents for a little boy turning 7 and Baby Shower stuff. Im gona skip the toy section and go strait for the Clothes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

after what youve seen here @annemarievdh im sure you will no what NOT to buy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

I'll play it save and go for the clothes, I just might see something that creeps me out in 
that looong empty ails...


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

No I'm not watching this thread anymore - frikkin coffee all over my desk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

It seems Winnie the Pooh has vanished and only the Pooh is left!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

Disclaimer: The faint of heart should NOT click below!

http://www.undeadteds.com/store/


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Disclaimer: The faint of heart should NOT click below!
> 
> http://www.undeadteds.com/store/



Nooooo really????


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Aggggggggggg no man!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Disclaimer: The faint of heart should NOT click below!
> 
> http://www.undeadteds.com/store/




But you knew we all would @CraftyZA ... Eiiiwwwww!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

No I didn't and I will not - I will not - I will not!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

You never know when it becomes necessary to buy a valentine's gift for that ex from hell...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

What is even more scarier is that there is actually a market for these kinds of toys


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Guys, I need to get away from my laptop to go and do my shopping!!! Please stop calling me back to my laptop!!! This tread is addictive hahahaha


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> What is even more scarier is that there is actually a market for these kinds of toys


There's some really wacked people out there.
@annemarievdh, you need a smartphone with tapatalk. Then the forum will never leave you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> There's some really wacked people out there.
> @annemarievdh, you need a smartphone with tapatalk. Then the forum will never leave you



I do have a iPhone and tpapatalk, but to scared to walk around with it in my hands. Might get stolen and cant drive and text either


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Ok everybody HUIS TOE! HAMBA KAYA! @annemarievdh wants to shop!


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Ok im out of the yard and the alarm is on baaai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Disclaimer: The faint of heart should NOT click below!
> 
> http://www.undeadteds.com/store/



Dafuq!!!


----------



## ET (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Disclaimer: The faint of heart should NOT click below!
> 
> http://www.undeadteds.com/store/




awessome thanks, now i don't have to go google it


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

click me
http://www.cracked.com/article_17493_the-13-most-unintentionally-disturbing-childrens-toys.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> click me
> http://www.cracked.com/article_17493_the-13-most-unintentionally-disturbing-childrens-toys.html



No! It's too close to bed time and I'm still mentally disturbed from the other images I've seen in this thread today!


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)




----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

Ok now really! who would buy this for a kid? damn!


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

@Hein510 was that first pic a Hitler doll?


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Hein510 was that first pic a Hitler doll?


jip!!!


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> jip!!!


That is just wrong on so many levels..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> click me
> http://www.cracked.com/article_17493_the-13-most-unintentionally-disturbing-childrens-toys.html



I want that mind flex haha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

na ah! Why'd you have to go and put a clown there dammit!!! I HATE CLOWNS!!! (I watched IT at a very young age...)


----------



## annemarievdh (12/3/14)

Ow my goodness !!!


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Those dolls will give CHUCKY a fright!


----------



## ET (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> na ah! Why'd you have to go and put a clown there dammit!!! I HATE CLOWNS!!! (I watched IT at a very young age...)



don't worry, we all float down here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> na ah! Why'd you have to go and put a clown there dammit!!! I HATE CLOWNS!!! (I watched IT at a very young age...)



my daughter is crap scared of clowns 

how can i help her get over it?

(are you still afraid of them?)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> my daughter is crap scared of clowns
> 
> how can i help her get over it?
> 
> (are you still afraid of them?)



Not really I just find them slightly creepy, I can be in the same room with them and laugh now though 

I am sure she will grow out of it how old is she?


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not really I just find them slightly creepy, I can be in the same room with them and laugh now though
> 
> I am sure she will grow out of it how old is she?



she just turned 3 last month

we were at the argus junior cycle tour on saturday, and she spotted this clown way on the otherside of where we were, and wasnt at ease the entire time.

we eventually had to leave early.


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> my daughter is crap scared of clowns
> 
> how can i help her get over it?
> 
> (are you still afraid of them?)


Now, I'm a big okie and not very fast, But if you want me to beat Bolt, let a small person clown gnarl at me! I terrified of small people, not clowns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> she just turned 3 last month
> 
> we were at the argus junior cycle tour on saturday, and she spotted this clown way on the otherside of where we were, and wasnt at ease the entire time.
> 
> we eventually had to leave early.



shame man thats horrible! I just grew out of it hey so I dont have any suggestions. Maybe buy her a clown doll (Not like these ones) and see if it helps at all - or maybe not... I dont know. Maybe make it fun like you and her dress like clowns and do the makeup and stuff


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Maybe make it fun like you and her dress like clowns and do the makeup and stuff



seriously? 

ill rather buy the doll first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> seriously?
> 
> ill rather buy the doll first



You could try unmasking the clown. Get someone she is comfortable with to dress up like a clown then reveal their true identity. Should help put her at ease with clowns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> na ah! Why'd you have to go and put a clown there dammit!!! I HATE CLOWNS!!! (I watched IT at a very young age...)


OMG I LOVE IT!!!!


----------

